# American 900



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Well I shot my first, what I believe is an American 900 round, State Formal this weekend. 30 arrows at 40, 50 and 60 yds on a 120cm face. What a blast to finally get stretched out past the 20 yrd line. A great shoot, Kris and I shot with a great bunch of people. Great format. Only wish I could have got 2 arrows back. Any one else shot this format?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Swerve,

We shoot our state American Round in October. However, I do get to shoot one in May with the Senior Olympic crowd. If I must set up, then I must shoot.

It is one of my favorite outdoor shoots, right up there with the Field, Hunter, American, and the outdoor practice range. I love being outside shooting, although I need more practice.

Arrow


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Arrow said:


> Swerve,
> 
> We shoot our state American Round in October. However, I do get to shoot one in May with the Senior Olympic crowd. If I must set up, then I must shoot.
> 
> ...


We had a lot of fun. The 2 arrows that I wish I had back were on the 60 yd game. 10,10,10,10,8,and a 8. Both arrows were pure loss of focus and poof.Those are the ones that drive me crazy.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

swerve said:


> Both arrows were pure loss of focus and poof.Those are the ones that drive me crazy.



Shoot a FITA round and watch what happens at 90 or 70 Meters when you loose focus. Those 8's are nice.

Arrow


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Next on my formats to shoot list. May have to go pick up some white pants, but I just about have my set up ready for a good test and 90m would be a really good test.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

swerve,

FITA wears Navy blue and khaki too, just not camo.

As for the American 900, I shoot 2 or 3 every year with the Senior Olympics. I also participate in the Police/Fire Games and their archry format is a 28 target field round, marked and unmarked 14 target 3D rounds and on the last day a American 900. Makes for a very mixed bag of archery.

The FITA 900 is also a good one, just in meters instead of yards so it is roughly 10% further for each distance.

Dave


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*122cm target*

The 900 round is an all around shoot.

It is not out of reach for any one to do 40-50-60 yds or meters.

I have some of the targets also and shoot it several time during the summer.

Weather it be in yards or metric it is a fun shoot for anyone to do.

You can order the targets and get replacement centers and you are good for a long time. 

It takes me a long time to wear out a target. AC


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> The 900 round is an all around shoot.
> 
> It is not out of reach for any one to do 40-50-60 yds or meters.
> 
> ...


It sure bumped up the desire to be shooting Redding and field. But it's snowing here again, so who knows when I will be outside again.:sad:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

*some Pics*

1.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

swerve said:


> It sure bumped up the desire to be shooting Redding and field. But it's snowing here again, so who knows when I will be outside again.:sad:


Sorry about yer snow out there, but my temp. gage says its 70 here today.

Thats some pretty good groups ya shooting there.:wink: AC


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> Sorry about yer snow out there, but my temp. gage says its 70 here today.
> 
> Thats some pretty good groups ya shooting there.:wink: AC


I love it. Your talking 70 and I am looking out the window to see it snowing napkins, the flakes are that big. Kris and I shot well. She won the Women FS w/a 878. I shot an 887 and ended 5th behind Kevin Wilkey, Benton Christiansen, Jeff McNail and Kevin Palmer. The pictures were all taken on the 60 yd end.

The other gentleman is Don Borg. He shot a great game and won the Seniors with an 889. Just great shooting.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow those are some great scores. You folks are pounding it already this season. Must have been a fairly calm wind day. 
Great shooting.
I love shooting these Target Round games.
Wish more were to be scheduled and attended.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Wow those are some great scores. You folks are pounding it already this season. Must have been a fairly calm wind day.
> Great shooting.
> I love shooting these Target Round games.
> Wish more were to be scheduled and attended.


No the weather sucked horribly. They scheduled the shoot in an arena for the first time this year because the last few years the weather was terrible. Moved it indoors and to a Saturday only and had more shooters than last year.


----------



## Short Draw (Dec 6, 2003)

*Indoors??*

Fantastic groups! I have never heard of a 900 round being shot indoors before. That would be great! However, part of the challenge is dealing with the nerves and the wind at the same time. I could really use the assiatance of not having to deal with one of those afflictions.:embara:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Short Draw said:


> Fantastic groups! I have never heard of a 900 round being shot indoors before. That would be great! However, part of the challenge is dealing with the nerves and the wind at the same time. I could really use the assiatance of not having to deal with one of those afflictions.:embara:


I have never shot it so I really don't know, but the format at the Stan Open was a American 900 or something similar?Before this year and the move to Hartford, CN.


----------



## Sleeping Robot (Aug 16, 2007)

When I fantasize about how good an archer I want to be, that's about my dreams look like. I've got a ways to go, but it is nice to know that some people do manage to get there.

Congrats on a great round and having a good time with those near and dear to you.

Ron


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> Sorry about yer snow out there, but my temp. gage says its 70 here today.
> 
> Thats some pretty good groups ya shooting there.:wink: AC


yea the weather round here has been nice, but with the nice weather I have to be out on the golf course working while its nice. So when I do get a chance to shoot its crappy outside.


I'll have to agree with AC those are some fine groups there.


I can't wait to try the 900 round


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

divot250 said:


> yea the weather round here has been nice, but with the nice weather I have to be out on the golf course working while its nice. So when I do get a chance to shoot its crappy outside.
> 
> 
> I'll have to agree with AC those are some fine groups there.
> ...


I got to shoot a full game outside yesterday at 70 yds. But it's snowing today AGAIN and I am back on swings tonight.

That golf course would make a hell of a practice range.:wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Got to make a correction. Got the final scores last night and I missed some on Saturday. Ended up tied for 7th place rather than 5th.:embara:


----------

